# My Review on the All-New Nitto Motivo UHP Tire



## ChattMKV (Jul 3, 2011)

Let me preface this review by saying I know I have a low post count on here, but I'm extremely active over on GolfMKV.com (6,000+ posts). 

After roughly 500 miles on my new Nitto Motivos, I can honestly say it's been a large step up from my last set of all-season tires (Nexen N5000 in 225/40R18). I had next to no complaints about those tires on my 07' GTI but I was fortunate enough to be selected for Nitto's Tire Sampling Program for the all-new Nitto Motivo Ultra High Performance All-Season Tire and thus here are my thoughts on them. 

I've had the chance to drive in very wet conditions a fewtimes and was shocked to see how hard it was to break traction on the tires in wet weather. On my older tires I could easily break traction in 2nd gear with about half throttle but these provided excellent grip in the same situation making it really difficult to even try breaking traction. I was able to corner a lot faster as well under wet conditions. The car felt very planted even in pouring rain. 

In dry conditions these tires are extremely grippy as well. Under wide open throttle I could break traction usually all the way through 1st and 2nd gear from a stop but with the Motivo's that has been reduced greatly. I usually catch traction near the beginning of 2nd gear and they grip great all the way up to highway speeds. Road noise is very quiet; I can't even notice any even if I try. For an extended treadlife tire it certainly surprised me that the compound is so quiet. 

The sidewall on these tires seems a bit stiffer than my last set so rollover in corners hasbeen lessened by a good bit, allowing me to corner a bit faster on tight turns. I'm really a fan of the asymmetrical tread design on these tires and the fact that you can rotate left/right and front/back. My expectations on these tires have certainly been met and exceeded. They handle as well as some summer tires I have owned in the past, which says quite a lot for a long treadlife all-season tire. I'm definitely looking forward to riding on these tires through the full duration of their treadlife.


----------



## ChattMKV (Jul 3, 2011)

Bumping this so more people can see it.


----------

